# Old bottles worth anything?



## abroadwaybender (Jun 19, 2004)

Can anyone tell me anything about these bottles?  I've had them for years and probably picked them up at an estate sale some time back.  The one on the left is embossed and says "Merrell's Rubbing Alcholol Compound, Rub with the Best."  The one in the middle is embossed with a woman holding a pitcher and says "Buffalo Lithia Water, Natures Medica Materia, Trade Mark."  And the small one on the right is embossed with a cross inside an oval at the top and beneath that says "Tisane Des Chartreux De Durbon."  Both small bottles have a seam all the way up through the threads of the tops but the Buffalo Water thread stops before the top of the bottle.  Also the Buffalo Water bottle has bubbles in the glass and is embossed with 845 B on the bottom.


----------



## David E (Jun 20, 2004)

Buffalo Lithia Springs Natures Materia Medica Trademark (seated woman)
 also Minetral springs buffalo lithia water. these two cured many things
 Propieter Buffalo Lithia , Virgina Advertised 1878, also adv 1900 century magizine,1923 SF&PD.
 Aqua 19 1/2" x 4 5/8" Diameter

 Unk value
 Dave


----------



## David E (Jun 20, 2004)

This may apply.J.S. Merrell the Jacob S. Merrell Co St Louis MO. established in 1853. He died 1885 and name changed to the J.S. Merrell Drug Co Too many products to list and some were available in 1948.
 Light green bottle ?x2" and aqua 3 1/2" x 1 5/8" diameter

 Dave


----------



## abroadwaybender (Jun 20, 2004)

David,
 Thank you![]  I certainly am grateful for the information.  I'm considering putting them on eBay and don't know how much to ask for them.  Do you have any idea?  $5, $10, or more?  Maybe less!  []

 I really like having information and a story to go along with the bottles.  I'm tempted to keep them myself now.

 Brenda


----------



## glennec (Jul 5, 2009)

I am familiar with the Buffalo Spring water bottles.
 My family owned the resort hotel and bottling spring in the 1800"s.

 I have gotten the bottles from $10 to 30 dollars...if you are wanting
 to sell it let me know. I would like to get one for my niece
 and nephews.

 glennec


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 6, 2009)

The buffalo lithia is usu. $10-$25, the other 2 you would be lucky to sell on ebay.


----------

